# TiVo S3 w/lifetime service



## Sir_winealot

I have a TiVo HD S3 with lifetime service....anybody have an idea what it's worth (might sell it locally)?

We also have a Sony SVR2000 with lifetime service, and was wondering the same thing.

Thanks.


----------



## Tambourineman

Just go on eBay and search on "Tivo series 3 lifetime." Then scroll down and look on the left for show only completed listings. click the box and it will show you what recent ones went for.


----------



## Sir_winealot

Hey Tambourineman...thanks!


----------



## Tanja341

Did you sell the tivo yet?


----------

